# Food Safety News - 05/27/2022 Publisher’s Platform: More sickened with Salmonella Senftenberg by Jif peanut butter – Questions need to be asked



## daveomak.fs (May 27, 2022)

Publisher’s Platform: More sickened with Salmonella Senftenberg by Jif peanut butter – Questions need to be asked​By Bill Marler on May 27, 2022 12:06 am
– OPINION – Will J.M. Smucker Company and/or the FDA release immediately all inspection reports on this Jif plant from 2010 (see below) to the present? Will J.M. Smucker Company and/or the FDA answer if other WGS Salmonella Senftenberg samples found on the public database NCBI from 2010 to the present (notably 2014) are or are not linked... Continue Reading


Letter from the Editor: Careful what you step in when on Capitol Hill​By Dan Flynn on May 27, 2022 12:05 am
– OPINION – The U.S. Senate confirmed  Dr. Robert Califf as Commissioner of Food and Drugs by a 50-46 vote only a  few weeks ago. And the FDA Commissioner had to spend this week bouncing back and forth between the House and Senate, testifying for hours about the infant formula crisis he inherited. The crisis... Continue Reading


Getting back to the grill: Food Safety tips for this Memorial Day​By News Desk on May 27, 2022 12:03 am
Memorial Day marks the first outdoor celebration in summer for much of the U.S. and that means this is the first time many of us will be at the grill again in quite some time. If you’re celebrating, it’s good to review these important outdoor food safety tips to keep everyone safe this Memorial Day... Continue Reading


Outbreaks stable but illnesses down in 2021 for Norway​By Joe Whitworth on May 27, 2022 12:02 am
The number of foodborne outbreaks in Norway has remained steady but fewer people were sick in 2021 compared to the year before. A total of 25 foodborne outbreaks were announced this past year, which is on a par with 23 in 2020 but down compared to 46 in 2019 and 52 in 2018. Overall, 327... Continue Reading


Allergens still dominate but recalls drop in Australia​By News Desk on May 27, 2022 12:00 am
Undeclared allergens accounted for almost half of Australian food recalls in 2021, according to FSANZ data. Figures from Food Standards Australia New Zealand (FSANZ) show 38 of the 80 recalls were because of allergens. Twenty were prompted by a consumer complaint and eight by routine government testing. The root cause for allergen recalls was mainly... Continue Reading


Publisher’s Platform: J.M. Smucker and FDA, I have some questions​By Bill Marler on May 26, 2022 10:32 pm
Will J.M. Smucker Company and/or the FDA release immediately all inspection reports on this Jif plant from 2010 (see below) to the present? Will J.M. Smucker Company and/or the FDA answer if other WGS Salmonella Senftenberg samples found on the public database NCBI from 2010 to the present (notably 2014) are or are not linked to the J.M.... Continue Reading


Walmart deli employee may have exposed customers to hepatitis A​By News Desk on May 26, 2022 03:44 pm
Customers who bought food from the deli at the Skowhegan Walmart may have been exposed to hepatitis A. A deli worker who was ill with hepatitis A handled food while infectious this Monday, Maine Center for Disease Control and Prevention spokesperson Robert Long said Tuesday. Anyone who bought food at the deli between 9 a.m.... Continue Reading


Wawa recalls Jif Peanut Butter products sold at their stores​By News Desk on May 26, 2022 10:24 am
Wawa is recalling two products containing Jif Peanut Butter sold at their stores, Wawa Apple & Peanut Butter Dipper and JIF Creamy Peanut Butter, because of potential Salmonella contamination. The product was removed following a recall by the J.M. Smucker Co. of Jif peanut butter products because of a new outbreak of infections from Salmonella... Continue Reading


Brookshire Grocery Company recalls peaches after testing finds Listeria​By News Desk on May 26, 2022 10:22 am
Brookshire Grocery Company of Tyler, Texas is recalling bulk Yellow Flesh Peaches because of potential Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The recall is a result of random sampling conducted at Brookshire’s distribution center by the Texas Department of State Health Services which revealed a positive test for Listeria monocytogenes after the product was shipped to stores.  The... Continue Reading


Fudgeamentals and Walmart brand fudge made with peanut butter recalled over Salmonella concerns​By News Desk on May 26, 2022 10:21 am
Fudgeamentals of Melville, NY is recalling fudge made with Jif Peanut Butter, packaged in 8 oz. plastic containers and 16 oz. plastic trays, in response to the J.M. Smucker recall of Jif Peanut Butter because of possible Salmonella contamination. J. M. Smucker Co.’s recalled dozens of Jif peanut butter products because of a new outbreak... Continue Reading


----------

